# Half and half fatty



## Bbqschmak (Aug 17, 2019)

Did my first fatty on the new silverbac.  Two stuffings, split down the middle. One side was blue cheese, boars head ham and a few habbanero slices. The other was chipotle gouda and sauted onion, grape tomato, jalapenos. Didn't fill it too much and rolled it more 
	

		
			
		

		
	















	

		
			
		

		
	
 like a pinwheel. Came out great but next time think I will stick with one filling and load it up. I did think the silverbac added a good smoke to it. Used lumberjack comp blend pellets.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice tight yodel and weave. The ingredients sound good also.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 18, 2019)

Looks like a keeper.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 18, 2019)

Really like this idea!


----------



## drdon (Aug 18, 2019)

I like the idea of making one Fatty with 2 choices. Good idea. Like the ABTs too.
Don


----------



## Bbqschmak (Aug 18, 2019)

drdon said:


> I like the idea of making one Fatty with 2 choices. Good idea. Like the ABTs too.
> Don


Seems like if you don't go nuts stuffing it the fillings dont bleed together. I liked the idea too. Cut it right down the middle and it looked like it split perfectly.


----------

